# Good place to get tank drilled?



## TifosiGT (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello,

Looking for a good place to bring my corner aquarium to get drilled.

Would do it myself but simply do not have time.

Thank you


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

There are lots of places that drill tanks, I know of a place in Richmond that does it for around $35, bulk head is another $12. Pm me if you haven't found a place locally!


----------



## TifosiGT (Jul 17, 2010)

hey thanks a lot!

this would be my first tank with a sump so its good to know people provide the service.

i'll keep looking. ay specific places you recommend?

thanks!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on the size of your tank, you would need a minimum of a 1" drain, the bulk heads can be found at Jl. Once you have the bulkhead you can measure the size of hole you need drilled, then it's as easy as picking up the phone and looking for places in the yellow pages. As I said most glass stores can drill the hole for you, unfortunately if they don't have experience they may also crack your tank free of charge. You wanna find out if your tank has tempered sides aswell before deciding to get the overflow, as far as I know most tanks come with a tempered bottom but to be on the safe side find out from the manufacture of the tank or the place you bought it from!

GL.


----------



## TifosiGT (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks very much Tangdaddy!

I appreciate the insight.


----------



## nifftiness (Jun 23, 2010)

speedy glass does it for $25 a hole


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

where are you located? im capable of drilling but i only have a 1 3/4 bit and i cant guarantee anything (if you tank breaks due to tempering or anything)

if you're around the aldergrove area oceanic corals drills tanks but they tend to be pretty busy


----------

